# NYC Diesel



## DLtoker

So on the hunt for new strains... As usual.  But my favorite herb of all time I had two years ago.  Organicly grown Sour Diesel.  Absolute best smoke for me to come in contact with.  Super clear, but blitzed high.  If that makes any sense.  Anyways, browsing the web for diesel strains I come across this.  Its so cheap?!?!  Is this place reputable?  Is it worth my time?


----------



## pharcyde

Green man's Seedbank Update lists Weedseed in the rip-off section for not sending seeds or seldomly sending seeds.

I'm not sure if weedseedshop is the same as weedseed, but I wouldn't take a chance.


----------



## DLtoker

Yeah that sounds about right... Mexican Haze is their #1 seller haha!


----------



## 55DAYZNCOUNTIN

I don't think greensmans site has been updated for a long long time I mean he gives the good doc. 2 stars If I remember! Try [email protected] and ask for a list of strains. That addy is for greens a great breeder he has some killer N.Y.C.D. crosses, He has rez's deisel f'2s for 50 bucks rez sells them for 200$ but I would check out the lemon thai x chocolate deisel! Peace, 55


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew

you can try sensibleseeds.com...They have NYCD and NYCD-G13..they're not so cheap. Might be a more reputable site though.


----------



## DLtoker

55, I just got an email back from the beansdirect. I was wondering if you have ever ordered from there before. How does payment work? Where is he shipping from?

(You should empty your inbox so you can get messages


----------



## DLtoker

~~New~~= Chocolate Diesel F2 (Killer Pheno!) Cd= Sour Diesel X Chocolate Trip=$45

Dutch Flowers Chocolate Trip
Type:
Lineage: (Indigo Diamond X Chocolate Thai) X (Chocolate Thai X Indigo Diamond)
Indoor Harvest Time: 50 Days
Outdoor Harvest Time:
Breeder&#8217;s Description: Chocolate Trip will please indoor growers looking for exotic sativa quality in a highly manageable hybrid exhibiting the curiously strong chocolaty sweetness and brain-wiring psychoactivity of fabled Chocolate Thai pure landrace. Chocolate Trip's stocky, tight-noded phenotype thrives under indoor lighting, and will reward with an abundant yield of dense buds of top notch headstash quality.

We obtained Chocolate Thai from growers in Hawaii (who also sourced our Lemon Thai, already offered here). The Chocolate Thai had a classically thunderous, soaring high that immediately won everyone's preference. Unfortunately, the superb quality came with a 14 week flowering period price tag. The buds were incredibly aromatic and resin coated, but very spindly, with strings venturing on their own out of the thin main floral cluster, giving it an overall skimpy braided look. Curious structure, definitely landrace looking, but hardly productive even outdoors. Our Chocolate Thai source had warned that to obtain a reasonable yield outdoors, his method was to crowd many plants in a limited space outdoors, in a style reminiscent of hemp grown for fiber.

While the Lemon Thai only needed heavy parent selection, the Chocolate Thai demanded a lot of work to make it worth growing for the indoor grower. We used an Indigo Diamond female crossed to a male Chocolate Thai and selected the best female out of over a hundred seedlings. This female was then pollinized with a pollen pool composed of the three best males of a twin cross where the roles were reversed, i.e. a Chocolate Thai mother crossed with an Indigo Diamond male.

The resulting Chocolate Trip passes with flying colours the flowering time and yield breeding goals: it takes around 50 days or less to flower, and is an extremely generous producer of hefty, thick buds that carry the trademark spicy sweetness of the Chocolate Thai. As a result of heavy selection, the Chocolate Trip exhibits an amazingly short and bushy phenotype: will finish under a meter (40 inches) tall if flowering is induced at 16 inches. This plant will yield an average of 4.5 ounces of exceptionally aromatic buds that retain the vanilla candy taste and trippy psychoactivity of the Chocolate Thai.
The Chocolate Thai has passed all its extreme sweetness and spicy exotic taste on to our Chocolate Trip. The taste is exceedingly sweet, and flavor is highly appealing with a very strong vanilla note over a peanut butter background. It is this extreme vanilla sweetness over a peanutty base that brings the smell so close to chocolate, although we are sure that the uncanny chocolate smell in some imported Thai is the result of a peculiar curing procedure that may include substances unrelated to cannabis.

Chocolate Trip's Indica base hits very hard, but still gives an extremely energetic, lucid, visual high. It has both a lot of "bass" and "treble", yet the overall tune is definitely speedy, like a dance track. The Chocolate Trip prowess is to satisfy the Indica and Sativa lovers equally, even when it is clearly sativa dominant in both high and taste. This allows for a powerhouse high, but there is no "dumb" or "lock" effect: remarkably cerebral and active, with a knack for inducing visuals (as some smokers report colours).

Stocky, tight noded phenotype, great yield, quick flowerer, Chocolate Thai high and taste with a hard punching Indica base make the Chocolate Trip an excellent all-around strain for growers looking for landrace qualities in an easy to manage plant.


----------



## DLtoker

And yet another post...

I wonder if this crossed with the diesel would still give me that clear headed high.  I don't want to compromise the legendary diesel high for a little more bud in the end.  What do you guys think?  Chocolate Diesel or the Sour Diesel itself.


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew

both


----------



## 55DAYZNCOUNTIN

DLtoker said:
			
		

> ~~New~~= Chocolate Diesel F2 (Killer Pheno!) Cd= Sour Diesel X Chocolate Trip=$45
> 
> Dutch Flowers Chocolate Trip
> Type:
> Lineage: (Indigo Diamond X Chocolate Thai) X (Chocolate Thai X Indigo Diamond)
> Indoor Harvest Time: 50 Days
> Outdoor Harvest Time:
> Breeders Description: Chocolate Trip will please indoor growers looking for exotic sativa quality in a highly manageable hybrid exhibiting the curiously strong chocolaty sweetness and brain-wiring psychoactivity of fabled Chocolate Thai pure landrace. Chocolate Trip's stocky, tight-noded phenotype thrives under indoor lighting, and will reward with an abundant yield of dense buds of top notch headstash quality.
> 
> We obtained Chocolate Thai from growers in Hawaii (who also sourced our Lemon Thai, already offered here). The Chocolate Thai had a classically thunderous, soaring high that immediately won everyone's preference. Unfortunately, the superb quality came with a 14 week flowering period price tag. The buds were incredibly aromatic and resin coated, but very spindly, with strings venturing on their own out of the thin main floral cluster, giving it an overall skimpy braided look. Curious structure, definitely landrace looking, but hardly productive even outdoors. Our Chocolate Thai source had warned that to obtain a reasonable yield outdoors, his method was to crowd many plants in a limited space outdoors, in a style reminiscent of hemp grown for fiber.
> 
> While the Lemon Thai only needed heavy parent selection, the Chocolate Thai demanded a lot of work to make it worth growing for the indoor grower. We used an Indigo Diamond female crossed to a male Chocolate Thai and selected the best female out of over a hundred seedlings. This female was then pollinized with a pollen pool composed of the three best males of a twin cross where the roles were reversed, i.e. a Chocolate Thai mother crossed with an Indigo Diamond male.
> 
> The resulting Chocolate Trip passes with flying colours the flowering time and yield breeding goals: it takes around 50 days or less to flower, and is an extremely generous producer of hefty, thick buds that carry the trademark spicy sweetness of the Chocolate Thai. As a result of heavy selection, the Chocolate Trip exhibits an amazingly short and bushy phenotype: will finish under a meter (40 inches) tall if flowering is induced at 16 inches. This plant will yield an average of 4.5 ounces of exceptionally aromatic buds that retain the vanilla candy taste and trippy psychoactivity of the Chocolate Thai.
> The Chocolate Thai has passed all its extreme sweetness and spicy exotic taste on to our Chocolate Trip. The taste is exceedingly sweet, and flavor is highly appealing with a very strong vanilla note over a peanut butter background. It is this extreme vanilla sweetness over a peanutty base that brings the smell so close to chocolate, although we are sure that the uncanny chocolate smell in some imported Thai is the result of a peculiar curing procedure that may include substances unrelated to cannabis.
> 
> Chocolate Trip's Indica base hits very hard, but still gives an extremely energetic, lucid, visual high. It has both a lot of "bass" and "treble", yet the overall tune is definitely speedy, like a dance track. The Chocolate Trip prowess is to satisfy the Indica and Sativa lovers equally, even when it is clearly sativa dominant in both high and taste. This allows for a powerhouse high, but there is no "dumb" or "lock" effect: remarkably cerebral and active, with a knack for inducing visuals (as some smokers report colours).
> 
> Stocky, tight noded phenotype, great yield, quick flowerer, Chocolate Thai high and taste with a hard punching Indica base make the Chocolate Trip an excellent all-around strain for growers looking for landrace qualities in an easy to manage plant.


 
Yeah that's my guy! He rocks all elite strains for great prices! Awsome service! Pay with cash or whatever I send cash with order and safe addy! 
He is great always sends freebies as well!
He is a legal med grower/breeder and is in the states! 
Peace, 55


----------



## DLtoker

Great Man!!!  I am stoked!


----------



## DLtoker

*~Elite Genetics Bean Company~* ~Availeable Strains & Crosses~:Bean List.
1.) Sour Diesel Bx1 [~Rez's ( $200 ) Sour Diesel 2.5 Remade & Backcrossed =*$45 Us*
2.) Lemon Thai Bx1( Indy/Sat. Pheno) =$45 US 10 SEEDS/$25 FOR 5
3.) Blowfish Bx1=$45 Us FOR 10/$25 FOR 5
4.) Space Queen Bx1= $45 Us FOR 10/$25 FOR 5
5.) ( 87.5% Pure Ag-13=(Ag-13 X Mota Pg-13 X Bw,Backcrossed To A G-13)= $45 Us/10
6.) ( 87.5% Ag-13)=(A G-13 X Mota F1 Killa Queen,Backcrossed To A-G13) =$45Us
7.) ( Mota's 87.5% Pure Purple Bubba/Og Kush =$45 Us 10 SEEDS/$25 FOR 5
8.) {Sour Lemon Diesel}=Sour Diesel X Lemon Thai= $35 Us 10/$20 FOR 5
9.) {Choco Lemon Diesel}=Chocolate Diesel X Lemon Thai,= $35 Us 10/$20 FOR 5
10.) {Ny Lemon Diesel}=Nycd X Lemon Thai =$45 Us 10/$25 FOR 5
11.) {Killa Thai}= Mota's(2001) F1 Killa Queen X Lemon Thai= $35 Us/10 SEEDS
12.) {Lemon On Fish}=Blowfish X Lemon Thai =$35 Us 10/$20 FOR 5
13.) {Space Thai}=Space Queen X Lemon Thai =$35 Us 10/$20 FOR 5
14.) {Og Thai}=Oger's Kush X Lemon Thai =$35 Us FOR 10/$20 FOR 5
15.) {Lemon Bubba}=Bubba Kush X Lemon Thai =$35 Us 10/$20 FOR 5
16.) {Purple Lemon Thai}=Mota's Purple Kranial Kush X Lemon Thai =$35 Us 10/$20 FOR 5
17.) {Lemon G Thai}=Airbourne G-13 X Lemon Thai =$35 Us FOR 10/$20 FOR 5
18.) {Black G Thai}=(Mota's Pacific's G-13 X Black Widow) X Lemon Thai=$35 Us 10
19.) {Lemon Chronic}=(Mota's Ak-47 X Killa Queen) X Lemon Thai..= $35 Us 10
20.) {Lemon Thai 99}=C-99 X Lemon Thai =$35 Us 10/$20 FOR 5
21.) {Lemons}=Mota's Lemon Spice X Lemon Thai= $35 Us 10/$20 FOR 5
22.) {Harry Thai}=Mota's Herijuana X Lemon Thai=$35 Us 10/$20 FOR 5
23.) (Lemon Arsinal) Serious Seeds Ak-47 X Lemon Thai =$35 Us 10/$20 FOR 5
24.) (Oguana Thai) -Mota's Oguana Kush , Oguana Kush Is(Oger's Kush X Herijuana) X Lemon Thai..=$35 Us FOR 10/ $20 FOR 5
25.) Mota's Purple Kush (75% Pure Bubba/Og Kush) 50% Bubba/25% Og/25% Yumbolt Or (Bubba Kush X Og Kush) X (Bubba Kush X Yumbolt) =$45 Us FOR 10/$25 FOR 5
26.) (Purple Bubba)= Bubba Kush X Mota's Purple Kranial Kush(87.5% Pure Kush)=$45 Us
27.) (Purple Oger's)=Oger's Kush X Mota's Purple Kranial Kush(87.5 % Pure Kush)=$45
28.) (Lemon Kush 99)= Mota's Killer Kush X Lemon Thai(Killer Kush Is By Mota= Bubba Kush X Killer Queen)=$35 Us
29.) Choco Lemon Aussie) = Mota's (Chocolate Diesel X Aussie Indica)X Lemon Thai=$35 30.) ( 99 Ny Lemon) = Mota's (2001)Quiesel X Lemon Thai...Quiesel Is Firecracker X Killa Queen....Firecracker Is Nycd X Kq,So Quiesel Is (Nycd X Kq) X Kq...=$35us
31.) ~~New~~= Chocolate Diesel F2 (Killer Pheno!) Cd= Sour Diesel X Chocolate Trip=$45
32.) ~~New~~= Mota's (Chocolate Diesel X Aussie Indica) X F1 Chocolate Diesel(The Aussie Indica Made The Cd Even Better So We Figured We Would Backcross The Cd To The Cd X A.I To Make A 75% Chocolate Diesel X 25% Aussie Indica..This Backcross To Cd Will Likely Be Better Then Original Chocolate Diesel As Aussie Indica Is A Rare & Very Strong Indica To Add To The Potency!=$50 Us
33.) ~~New~~= Sour Diesel X Chocolate Diesel(This Is 75% Sour Diesel & 25% Chocolate Trip)...This Is A Killer Combo As Well..Should Be As Good As Sour Diesel But With A Better Taste & A Little Indica Influence...Should Speed The Flowering Time A Little & Give The Buds More Color To! Very Elite Strain For Sure! Should Be Some Of The Most Potent With 75% Sour Diesel In It!=$50 Us
34.) ~~New~~= Blowfish S1 X Chocolate Diesel=$40 Us
35.) ~~New~~=Pure Full Blown Sativa Pheno Dutchflowers Lemon Thai(True 1 Hit Wonder!),This Is The Pheno That Is The Best Motarebel & Me & Anyone Who Has Tried It Said It's The Best Weed They Have Ever Smoked..Its A True 1 Hit Wonder $50 Us / For 5 Beans Only Have FEW HUNDRED OF THESE $50 Us For 5 Beans
36.)~~New~~ Bubba Kush Clone X Chocolate Diesel=$40 Us
37.)~~New~~ Og Kush Clone X Chocolate Diesel=$40 Us
38.)~~New~~ Original Nyc Diesel Clone X Chocolate Diesel=$40 Us
39.)~~New~~ Airbourne G-13 Clone (The Best G13) X Chocolate Diesel=$40 Us
40.)~~New~~Motarebel's F1 Clone [ Pacific's G-13 X Black Widow ] X Chocolate Diesel=$40 Us
41.)~~New~~Motarebel's F1 Clone Lemon Spice X Chocolate Diesel= $35 Us
42.)~~New~~ Motarebel's Clone Tekilla X Chocolate Diesel= $35 Us [ Tekilla= Serious Seeds 1999 Ak-47 X F1 Killa Queen ]
43.)~~New~~ Clone Motarebel's Oguana Kush X Chocolate Diesel=$35 Us[Oguana Kush Is Oger's Kush X Herijuana ]
44.)~~New~~ Motarebel's Clone 87.5% Pure Purple Kush X Chocolate Diesel=$40 Us
45.)~~New~~ Clone 98 Aloha White Widow X Chocolate Diesel=$35 Us
46.)~~New~~ Clone Space Queen X Chocolate Diesel=$35 Us
47.)~~New~~Motarebel's Clone Killa Queen F1 X Chocolate Diesel=$35 Us
48.)~~New~~ C-99 Clone X Chocolate Diesel=$35 Us
49.)~~New~~Lemon Thai Clone X Chocolate Diesel=$35 Us


----------



## DLtoker

Now Heres The Rest..The New #50-#77 & Mota's 16 Kinds...Strains 50 & On & All Of Mota's Gear Are In Very Limited Edition So They Will Be Sold In Lots Of 5 Beans So More People Can Try Them As Quantity?s Are From 20-200 Beans Per Cross/Strain! Suge Nite?s Nl/Leapord Kush X Og Kush Was The Killer Male Used In Most Of The Crosses For These New Crosses?


50.) Devil Weed Seeds Lowryder(2 Pheno?s) X Suge Nite?s Nl/Leapord Kush X Og Kush(This Will Be A Awesome Cross As The Lowryder Hybrid Usually Autoflower @ About 50% So 50% Or More Of These Should Autoflower!)=$25 Us/5 Beans + Free Killer Mix

51.) Og Kush Clone X Suge?s Nl/Leapord Kush X Og Kush(87.5% Pure Kush!)=$25 Us 5 BEANS +Killer Free Mix

52.) Bubba Kush Clone X Suge?s Nl/Leapord Kush X Og Kush [87.5 Pure Kush ]=$25+ 5 BEANS Free Killer Mix

53.) Motarebel?s L.U.I F2 X Suge?s Nl/Leapord Kush X Og Kush=$25+ Free Killer Mix

54.) Lemon Drop Kush Clone X Suge?s Nl/Leapord Kush X Og Kush[ 87.5% Pure Kush }=$25+ Free Killer Mix

55.) Motarebel?s [ Chocolate Diesel X Aussie Indica ] X Suge?s Nl/Leapord Kush X Og Kush=$25+ Free Killer Mix

56.) Motarebel?s Dogbite X Suge?s Nl/Leapord Kush X Og Kush (Dogbite = A Rare Clone Only From California Crossed With A Rare California Lemon Drop Kush Male!)=$25+ Free Killer Mix

57.) Motarebel?s Cujo X Suge?s Nl/Leapord Kush X Og Kush ( Cujo Is Dogbite X Killa Queen F5 [ Ibl ]=$25 + Free Killer Mix

58.) Motarebel?s Oguana Kush X Suge?s Nl/Leapord Kush X Og Kush?.Oguana Kush Is Mota?s Oger?s Kush X Mota?s Herijuana(75%+ Pure Kush ]= $25 + Free Killer Mix

59.) Motarebel?s Killa Queen F5 [ Ibl ] X Suge?s Nl/Leapord Kush X Og Kush(Killa Queen B Mota Is Now A Ibl & Its Make-Up Is Pacififc?s G-13 X Cindy 99(C-99)=$25+Free Killer Mix

60.) Heaths C4 X Black Russian X Suge?s Nl/Leapord Kush X Og Kush=$25 + Free Killer Mix

61.) Motarebel?s(Purple) Kranial Kush X Suges Nl/Leapord Kush X Og Kush( Mota?s Krnial Kush Is (Bubba Kush X Og Kush) X (Bubba X Yumbolt Male)(87.5 % Pure Kush }=$25 + Free Killer Mix

62.) F2 Suge?s Nl/ Leapord Kush X Og Kush ? Only Few Packs Available=$40 Us+ Free Killer Mix

63.) Motarebel?s G-Bolt X Suge?s Nl/Leapord Kush X Og Kush(G-Bolt Is A G-13 Hybrid)=$25+Free Killer Mix

64.) Motarebel?s ( G-Bolt X Kushberry ) X Suge?s Nl/Leapord Kush X Og Kush=$25+ Free Killer Mix

65.) Motarebel?s Blockhead F2 X Suge?s Nl/Leapord Kush X Og Kush=$25 + Free

66.)Motarebel?S [ Purple Butters X Herijuana ] X Suge?s Nl/Leapord Kush X Og Kush[ Purple Butter's Made By Gruru Of Kings Of Canna & Has G-13 Bx3 In It...We Have More P.B X Heri Going As Well As A Pure Purple Butters & Plan To Backcross The Purple Butters Male To The Purple Butters X Heri Female To Make It More P.B =$25+Free Mix

67.) Motarebel?s Dirty Harry X Suge?s Nl/Leapord Kush X Og Kush( Dirty Harry Is Mota?s Graefruit X Herijuana)=$25 + Free Mix

68.) Motarebel?s Gourd Buster X Suge?s Nl/Leapord Kush X Og Kush=$25 + Free Mix

69.) Motarebel?s Kushberry X Suge?s Nl/Leapord Kush X Og Kush(75% + Pure Kush=$25+ Free Mix

70.)Motarebel?S [ Humbolt Snow X Aussie Indica ] X Suge?s Nl/Leapord Kush X Og Kush=$25+ Fre Mix

71.) Bros Grimm C-99 X Suge?s Nl/Leapord Kush X Og Kush=$25+ Free Mix

72.) Trainwreck X Suge?s Nl/Leapord Kush X Og Kush=$25+ Free Mix

73. Blowfish X Suges Nl/Leapord Kush X Og Kush=$25 + Free Mix

74.) Sour Deisel X Suge?s Nl/Leapord Kuh X Og Kush=$25+ Free Mix

75.) Chocolate Diesel X Suge?s Nl/Leapord Kush X Og Kush=$25+ Free Mix

76.) Motarebel?s Tekilla X Suge?s Nl/Leapord Kush X Og Kush[ Tekilla Is Serious Seeds 1999/2000 Ak-47 Crossed To Motaebels F1 Killa Queen Male In 2001]=$25 + Free Mix

77.) Original Nyc Diesel X Suge?s Nl/Leapord Kush X Og Kush=$25 + Free Mix

~~~Now For The 16 Available Motarebel Strains~~~Beans Are In 5 Count Packs AS THEY ARE LIMITED! & So More Can Try Them & Afford Easier..Killer Free Lt Mix Comes With Every Order Even From Motarebel's Gear!
1.) Molokia Frost( A Rare Hawiian Heirloom) Sativa Dominate,Flowers N 9-11 Weeks?Mota Picked The Quickest Flowering So Flower Time S Shortened To 9-10...=$25 Us/5 Beans + Free Killer Mix

2.)Great White Shark F2 =$25 Us / 5 Beans + Free Killer Mix

3.) Uzbeki Kush(A Rare & Killer Kush!)=$25 Us / 5 Beans+ Free Killer Mix

4.) Cujo(Dogbite X Killa Queen F5 Ibl) Dogbite Is A Very Rare West Coast Dawg Clone Only Crossed To A Rare Lemon Drop Kush) Killa Queen Is Pacific?s G-13 X Bros. Grimm C-99..=$25 Us / 5 Beans + Free Killer Mix

5.) Lemon Spice=$25 Us /5 Beans + Free Killer Mix

6.) Toxic Lemon =$25 Us / 5 Beans +Free Killer Mix

7.) Mako Shark ( Mako Shark Is Great White Shark X Black Widow)=$25 Us / 5 Beans+ Free Killer Mix

8.) Great White Shark X Molokia Frost = $25 Us / 5 Beans + Free Mix

9.)City Slicker X Uzbeki=$25Us / 5 Beans + Free Mix

10.) Purple Butters X Herijuana =$25 Us / 5 Beans + Free Mix

11.) Bubba Kush Clone X 1989 S.S.S.C Skunk #1=$25 Us/ 5 Beans + Free Mix

12.) Star Kush ( Bubba Kush Clone X Sensi Star Male) =$25 Us/ 5 Beans + Free Mix

13.) Bubba Kush Clone X Molokia Frost=$25 Us / 5 Beans + Free Mix

14.) Uzbeki Kush X Molokia Frost=$25 Us / 5 Beans + Free Mix

15.) Dirty Harry ( Dirty Is Grapefruit X Herijuana )=$25 Us / 5 Beans + Free Mix

16.) Sensi Star Mix( 4 Females Were Used(PG13,PG13 X NYCD X KILLA QUEEN,KILLA Q) & All Crosses To Sensi Star Male=$25 Us / 5 Beans + Free Mix


ALL PACKS OF THESE #'S 1-64 ARE IN 10-12 PACKS..YOU MAY BUY A 1/2 PACK OF 5-6 FOR 1/2 PRICE! FREEBIES WITH ALL PURCHASES! THX

1). GOD BUD F3= $50
2.) GOD BUD x GHAZE=$40
3.) MANGO x GHAZE=$40
4.) MANGO x GOD BUD=$40
5.) CHERRY BOMB 2 x GHAZE=$40
6.) AK47 x GHAZE=$40
7.) PURPLE BUTTERS x GHAZE=$40
8.) PURPLE BUTTERS F2=$50
9.) BLACK RUSSIAN x GHAZE=$40
10.) NYCD x GHAZE=$40
11.) QUIESEL (nycd x killer queen) x GHAZE=$40
12.) (BLACK RUSSIAN x C4) x GHAZE=$40
13.) BUBBA x GHAZE=$40
14.) BUBBA O KUSH x GHAZE=$40
15.) OG KUSH x GHAZE=$40
16.) PURPLE OG x GHAZE=$40
17.) OG x JACKS CLEANER Bx1=$40
18.) BUBBA O KUSH x JACKS CLEANER Bx1=$40
19.) STAR KUSH (bubba kush x sensi star) x GHAZE=$40
20.) GREAT WHITE SHARK x GHAZE=$40
21.) GREAT WHITE SHARK x JACKS CLEANER Bx1=$40
22.) L.U.I x GHAZE=$40
23.) MIGHTY CANDY HAZE x GHAZE (super haze)=$50
24.) SOUR DIESEL x GHAZE=$40
25.) (AK47 x LOW RYDER) x GHAZE=$40
26.) AK47 x LOW RYDER F2=$50
27.) CHEM DAWG x SOUR DIESEL=$50
28.) JACK THE RIPPER x GHAZE=$40
29.) AIRBOURNE G13 x GHAZE=$40
30.) CHEMDAWG x GHAZE=$50
31.) PURE THAI IBL x GHAZE=$50
32.) GHAZE F2=$50
33.) WHITE RUSKAYA x GHAZE=$40
34.) LEMON THAI x GHAZE=$40
35.) JAMACIAN SATIVA x X13/ THAI x GHAZE=$40
36.) KILLER QUEEN F6 IBL=$50
37.) JACKS CLEANER BX2=$50
38.) JACKS CLEANER BX1 x GHAZE=$40
39.) SOUR DIESEL x GHAZE=$40
40.) HERI x GHAZE=$40
41.) GOURD BUSTER x GHAZE=$40
42.) MAYHEM x GHAZE=$40
43.) MK/ULTRA x GHAZE=$40
44.) G13 x NYCD x GHAZE=$40
45.) EAST COAST SOUR DIESEL x GHAZE=$40
46.) TEKILLA x GHAZE=$40
47.) CHOCOLATE DIESEL x GHAZE=$40
48.) CHOCOLATE DIESEL x LEMON THAI x GHAZE=$40
49.) BARRIER REEFER x GHAZE=$40
50.) TOXIC BLUE x GHAZE=$40
51.) WHITE RUSKAYA x GHAZE F2=$50
52.) KILLER QUEEN x GHAZE=$40
53.) LEMON DROP KUSH x GHAZE=$40
54.) OGERS x GHAZE=$40
55.) OGERS x HERI x GHAZE=$40
56.) G13 x NYCD x GHAZE=$40
57.) PG13 x GHAZE=$40
58.) BUBBA x JACKS CLEANER B x 1=$40
59.) SENSI STAR x GHAZE=$40
60.) SENSI STAR x JACKS CLEANER B x 1=$40
61.) BUBBA x BUBBA O KUSH=$50
62.) OG x BUBBA O KUSH=$50
63.) BUBBA O KUSH F2=$50
64.) PURPLE OG x BUBBA O KUSH=$50


----------



## 55DAYZNCOUNTIN

Now those are real elites for great prices! That's from my guy greens he rocks! Great service! You can order at [email protected]. I was leary to post this cause I'm new and did'nt wanna be a spammer! I prolly have 50 of these strains and have run 6 all were great and just started his lemon thai x motas tekilla should be a stunner! My favs are his lemon thai crosses, chemdawg crosses, and motas work speaks for it's self although he is having some legal troubles now we hope he will be back up and breeding soon! Much good karma your way mota!   55
P.s. My bud is also running his ak-47 x lowryder f2's outdoors this year and are starting off great! Peace, 55


:banana:   :banana:    :banana:    :banana:    :banana:    :banana:     :banana:     :banana:     :banana:


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn

anyone ever receive from sensibleseeds.com??


----------



## DLtoker

*WOW*


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew

I was looking at that this morning! Exactly what my first thought was when I saw the picture. And then I looked at the price tag....

I would love to try growing that...


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn

JEEEZE THAT THING IS 541 DOLLARS!! I WONDER HOW IT TASTES! THING BETTER GROW ITSELF AND ROLL IT SELF UP IN A PAPER AND JUMP IN MY MOUTH .. THEN LIGHT ITS DAMMN SELF!  lol yeah right. if i had the money id probably buy the seeds myself. has anyone grew it?


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew

If I ever bought some for that much money...I'd definitely let the males pollenate the females and harvest all the seeds...That's just rediculous


----------



## DLtoker

Haha!  Sell them on ebay


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew

yeah, and pray you don't get tracked down...man 1kg yields...I want to grow this really badly now.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake

i just got my hands on sum Dragon's Breath(Sour Dieselv3(rez) x ak47(sensi)


can't wait to pop em 

Also got romulan x DB... those r winners too it looks like.. 

Good luck on your hunt for any true NYCD or ECSD strains ... they are in short supply it seems nowadays.. seedbay might be worth a look though .. to maybe find some f2-f3 or so ...


----------



## DLtoker

Haha, no I was kidding about ebay man.  "You can find IT on ebay!"  

1.) Sour Diesel Bx1 [~Rez's ( $200 ) Sour Diesel 2.5 Remade & Backcrossed =*$45 Us*

OR

33.) ~~New~~= Sour Diesel X Chocolate Diesel(This Is 75% Sour Diesel & 25% Chocolate Trip)...This Is A Killer Combo As Well..Should Be As Good As Sour Diesel But With A Better Taste & A Little Indica Influence...Should Speed The Flowering Time A Little & Give The Buds More Color To! Very Elite Strain For Sure! Should Be Some Of The Most Potent With 75% Sour Diesel In It!=$50 Us

Do you think the Chocolate Trip will have a lot of influence in some of these?  I'm sure I could probably get a very Sour Diesel like pheno.  What do you guys think?


----------



## Elite Genetics Bean Co.

hey thx for the good word guy! yup many awesome med grade genetics..have tons of pix in our forum at cannaworld.com for most strains..everything i work with is 9-10 potency of it is pitched we dont have time or space to grow 8's..take care all


----------



## DLtoker

Great line of genetics!


----------



## Useless

Well, I am in the process of ordering the following from Elite Genetics:

a) 35)~~New~~=Pure Full Blown Sativa Pheno Dutchflowers Lemon Thai(True 1 Hit Wonder!),This Is The Pheno That Is The Best Motarebel & Me & Anyone Who Has Tried It Said It's The Best Weed They Have Ever Smoked..Its A True 1 Hit Wonder $50 Us / For 5 Beans Only Have FEW HUNDRED OF THESE $50 Us For 5 Beans 

b) 27.) CHEM DAWG x SOUR DIESEL=$50


c) 11.) Bubba Kush Clone X 1989 S.S.S.C Skunk #1=$45 Us/ 10

d) 71.) Bros Grimm C-99 X Suge?s Nl/Leapord Kush X Og Kush= $45 US

e) 31.) ~~New~~= Chocolate Diesel F2 (Killer Pheno!) Cd= Sour Diesel X Chocolate Trip=$45

f) 1.) Sour Diesel Bx1 [~Rez's ( $200 ) Sour Diesel 2.5 Remade & Backcrossed =*$45 Us* 

Freebies:

36.) KILLER QUEEN F6 IBL=$50
62.) OG x BUBBA O KUSH=$50
56.) Motarebel?s Dogbite X Suge?s Nl/Leapord Kush X Og Kush (Dogbite = A Rare Clone Only From California Crossed With A Rare California Lemon Drop Kush Male!)=$45 US


He said there are no more 5 packs, so the prices in red reflect the 10 pack prices. 
Plus, right now if you order 6 packs, get 3 free, 8 packs, get 4 free etc...

Hopefully this guy is legit, as I am about to drop about $300 on beans, and I don't ever buy beans, always work just from clones. 
But he has quite an impressive list of genetics, and I want some of em. 
Wish he had some straight ChemDawg though, that stuff is phenominal. 
The Lemon Thai sounds like it's gonna be a winner too. 
Will let you guys know how it turns out.


----------



## 55DAYZNCOUNTIN

Hey greens is legit for sure, I have grown his gear out and it has all rocked! Check out the autoflowerers! Greens I am just telling people where I am happy so no biggie! Take care all, 55


----------



## DLtoker

I don't understand Chem dawg x Sour Diesel.  Isn't The Sour the closest thing to chem dawg that is still around these days?


----------



## Useless

55 - your boy has been right on top of things so far. That says good things. Looking forward to growing these strains. And it's also a bit comforting to have a 3rd party vouche for him. 

DL - The Chemdawg is the original Diesel. Sour Diesel is Chemdawg(Diesel) x Mass Super Skunk.


----------



## 55DAYZNCOUNTIN

The chemdawg x sour deisel was one of the best plants I have ever seen! I also have the OG x Bubba's and will be running them soon! I will let you know how they turn out! Let us know when you receive your beans, I know he's been real busy lately but should not take long at all! 
I can't wait to see how these AK-47 x Lowryder F2's do outdoor here in michigan! Be safe, 55


----------



## DLtoker

Does he ship to only med patients?


----------



## 55DAYZNCOUNTIN

P.S. I don't like the Canna(Dead)world forum or the host!  I don't recommend going there, I would deal with greens direct through e-mail.
Just my thoughts, 55


----------



## Useless

Well order is in, used Paypal to send $$$. Will let you all know when they arrive. 
Cheers


----------



## MJ20

^^Did you get them??


----------



## Useless

Not yet. Waiting patiently. They should be here this week. Will post up as soon as they arrive.


----------



## Useless

Well, they are here. There was a hold up on the paypal, but was no fault of EGBC. I ordered 6 packs got 3 freebies with the order, and also an extra 3 packs for free. 12 packs total. Can't complain at all. Good form EGBC!


----------



## DLtoker

Nice... You were my guinea pig.  Now my turn!


----------



## Useless

Yea, I have felt like a guinea pig too! 
From what I have read on other boards, his strains seem to be top notch, so I am looking forward to getting these rolling. 
In summation, I received the following
Lemon Thai Sat Pheno
Sour Diesel
Chocolate Diesel
C99 x Suges Kush = NL/Leopard KushxOG Kush
Chemdawg x Sour Diesel
Bubba Kush x SSSC Skunk #1
Dogbite x Suges Kush
Bubba O Kush 
Killa Queen IBL (PG-13xC99)
Tekilla x Lemon Thai (Tekilla is AK-47 x Killa Queen) (I think???)
Dogbite x Leopard Kushx OG Kush (Not sure if this is the same as the Dogbite x Suges Kush, it's the same genetic make-up, maybe they are crossed differently, dunno? They are labeled different so that makes me uncertain. Will have to ask Greens @ EGBC.)
And a mystery mix. 

I am going to run 4-5 strains, 5 beans each to start. 
I am thinking:
1) Lemon Thai
2)Chemdawg x S.D.
3) Bubba K x SSSC Skunk
4) ?????
5) ?????

Taking votes on the last 2... put your $0.02 in. I can't make up my mind.


----------



## DLtoker

Bubba O Kush would be nice to see a journal on


----------



## DLtoker

Okay... Where can I get intouch with Greensman?  He doesn't reply to emails at all...


----------



## DLtoker

Well folks.  I just received a little goody package from Greens.  Beans are in great shape.  Shipping was very stealth and super fast.  Genetic wise...? Well, the list is amazing...  Lemon Thai Bx1, Chocolate Diesel, pre-98 Kush...:hubba:  I haven't tested the genetics myself but have heard nothing but AMAZING reviews.  I'll keep you updated in pics when the time comes. :smoke1:


----------



## MrPuffAlot

So can anyone order?? or is it for just Med patients??

DL  so it took you 4 months to order??


----------



## DLtoker

Anyone can order from him. :aok:

Well, however long it's been, yes.  I didn't need these amazing strains before this indoor season.  Either way, they are in my possession and are ready to rock!


----------



## MrPuffAlot

im now considering ordering from him.. 

Just a couple of questions.

is this guy a business?? or is he selling seeds out his basement?
I just want to be sure, this guy is legit or not.

Only take paypal or can i use a credit card?

ill deffinately be following this grow journal with his seeds.


----------



## MrPuffAlot

USELESS 

are you still around??

if so, how did your grow turn out??


----------



## DLtoker

I would say he is just selling out of his basement.  He is located in the US so no  customs for us US residents to worry about!  I have read countless grows with his seeds and have seen amazing plants.  He is not a professional breeder by any means.  Most of his stock is not stabilized so it is not ideal for breeding with.  What you are getting is killer genetics at a killer price.


----------



## dmack

just emailed him. Hopefully he gets back to me soon.


----------



## cuzigothigh

Useless said:
			
		

> Well order is in, used Paypal to send $$$. Will let you all know when they arrive.
> Cheers


 
Useless, r u still around?

or anyone with your thoughts... I am just wondering... how safe is it to use Paypal when ordering seeds? Arent you leaving a trial with the cc order? Doesnt paypal verify its users before it starts sending out money?

thanks


----------



## DLtoker

I would not recommend using paypal.  Not only does it give away the account holder's info but it can slow the whole process down.  I sent him cash over night and he shipped the package out the next day.  It took 5 days for me to get the beans after I sent the cash.  Pretty stellar!


----------



## Mutt

havent seen useless post since august at another forum. he has more info on the strains he listed over at ICMag. I'll check over @ a couple other places too see if he's popped in over there.


----------



## DLtoker

Thanks for the links Mutt... I did some further digging and saw a few people just downright attacking his integrity.  I suppose these are the issues I was reading of him having around the web.  After reading that, makes me wonder a little.  It really is impossible to judge people over the net... The breeder as well as the people making these accusations.    The beans he sent me are all mature (I've gotten a random immature bean from DOC), not cracked and there are variations from pack to pack.  I have seen pics of his genetics all over the web and they look absolutely amazing.  Time will tell.  

Everyone here can wait to order if they like and I can promise you pics and strain reports in the months to come of a few strains.  He's not going anywhere that's for sure...


----------



## DLtoker

Jeez.  ICmag is full of a bunch of *****.  I can't believe the things they allow to go on there... Thank god we all reside in peace for the most part here!  YAY MP!:lama:


----------



## BurntBeyondRecogition

Im going to be testing a cross i was gifted of NL x AK/DoubleSD and i cant wait... what is the linage on the chocolate diesel.. i assume chocolate thai and somas diesel.. or the sour diesel IBL?


----------



## DLtoker

If you reference post #7 in this thread you will see the genes behind Chocolate Diesel.... :aok:


----------



## BurntBeyondRecogition

ahhhh chocolate thai cross.. into sour diesel.. but they didnt say which diesel.. the east coast one.. or IBL.. from reserviour.. or the soma which is unrelated from my understanding.... i also was gifted a 10 pack of the sage n sour by thseeds... cant wait to crack em..


----------



## Mutt

DLtoker said:
			
		

> Jeez.  ICmag is full of a bunch of *****.  I can't believe the things they allow to go on there... Thank god we all reside in peace for the most part here!  YAY MP!:lama:



yeah I won't post there...but they do have the breeder forum which is a major plus. One I was looking at even had the courtesy of letting the public know that they had a light problem and a hermie under stress is more likely. Took cohones to say that. But its a wealth in the bredder section, but all other sections....pure and total snobs.


----------



## Useless

All I can say is don't buy EGBC's "Chemdawg" ( NOTICE THE QUOTES?????) cause it ain't real. Verified and gauranteed bogus. Check on IC about it if you want. Or even on his home CW if the thread is still there. A lot flaming going on, but if you read my posts and his responses to them, he skates around the issues and never directly answers them.
Just be aware, the Chemdawg and all his Chem crosss are bogus.


----------



## Mutt

Thanks for chiming in useless!!!
I appreciate it. See ya around the boards bro.


----------



## DLtoker

Well, there is a lot of name calling going on about that.  And you know... He could have been using something he really thought was chemdawg.  I'm sure he wasn't out there to rip people off intentionally.  Also, the "chemdawg" pics I have seen look amazing so who cares?

He also has a new, real cutting of chemdawg that he got maybe 6 months ago... however, he is not breeding anything that has to do with chemdawg anymore.


----------



## Useless

DLtoker said:
			
		

> Well, there is a lot of name calling going on about that. And you know... He could have been using something he really thought was chemdawg. I'm sure he wasn't out there to rip people off intentionally. Also, the "chemdawg" pics I have seen look amazing so who cares?
> 
> He also has a new, real cutting of chemdawg that he got maybe 6 months ago... however, he is not breeding anything that has to do with chemdawg anymore.


 

DL without posting private e-mails I can tell you for a fact he knew his Chemdawgs were fake at that time. I can also tell you for a fact the last cuts he claims to have gotten are fake also. Why do you think I was so pissed off? If it was an honest mistake`that's understandable to an extent. But it means he never tested or verified the parents. The problem is he knew, he admitted to it in e-mail, and was still selling his fake CD as the real deal and crosses. He repeatedly denied this, but I have it in e-mail!!!! He was simply cashing in on the name. Secondly, how do you get a 90% female beans from an S1? There should be ZERO males, a big goose egg, nil, zip, nada on S1's. Also, look at the names of his pics he posts. He calls them Chemdawg, but the pic properties state blackberry kush from Orgnkid etc etc...
Did you notice how when he came out with the Chemdawg crossess that his prices almost tripled? He collected some coin, then when it became public knowledge his CD was fake he claimed it didn't matter, it was "frosty" "dank" (lol the only words he knows to describe ganja) but that he wasn't gonna breed it anymore. That's because it was fake, he made money while he could, and then said f*** it because he can't verify his CD and he knows it! Because it's fake. And he knew before he sold it!
His last CD cut that he had received was also recently verified as fake by those in  Chemdawg/Joebrand/JJNYC circle of friends. 
This guy is a scammer...

And when you say "hey it looks good so who cares" is a poor attitude to have my friend. I used this analogy on IC I think. If you buy a corvette, and the dealer delivers a camaro, are you gonna say, "hey it's cool, it's a fast car too". I think not. People want what they pay for. Not a reasonable facsimile (or in this case not even f-ing close man!) of what they wanted. 

Once again folks BEWARE. EGBC is a SCAMMER.


----------



## Mutt

I agree with not supporting bogus genetics. Esp. when med growers are trying to develop crosses and strains for "specific" traits to supply certain meds. You should get what you pay for. If they are gifted then it's a crap shoot and be expected as such. 
For the average grower that wants smoke it's not as critical, but for med growers its crucial to have stable known strains.
He's busted IMHO. Once he got nailed for fraudulent strains....he's done.


----------



## DLtoker

I have seen the posts you are talking about on IC.  I have way too much on my mind to organize my thoughts with anything that has to do with anything... if you know where I'm coming from.  Anyways, I guess we will see in a few months how his strains stand up.


----------



## MrPuffAlot

USELESS,

thanks for the heads up..
I won't be ordering from him.

IMO:  If I ordered a corvette and got a camaro, someone is getting their teeth smashed in and run over with the camaro..


----------



## ojae

has anyone ordered from sensibleseeds.com?  they got sum nyce strains very expensive scared to make that order


----------



## dmack

emailed him yesterday with no response.


----------



## dmack

New List As Of Feb 1st..there Are No Buy 2 Packs Get 1 Free Deals On These New Seeds, I Have Lowered The Original Prices Accordingly..
    1. Bananna Og Kush(huge Yielding/super Vigor/ Freak Pheno)  X  Sour Larry Og Kush Male..9 Weeks Flower Time=$50 For 5 Seeds Or $90 For 10 Seeds

  2. Bananna Og Kush(super Frosty Indica Pheno) X Sour Larry Og Kush Male..8-9 Weeks Flower Time=$50 For 5 Seeds Or $90 For 10

  3. Og Kush Sfv X Sour Larry Og Kush Male..9-10 Weeks Flower Time=$50 For 5 Seeds Or $90 For 10

  4. The Larry Og Kush  X  Sour Larry Og Kush Male..9 Weeks Flower Time=$50 For 5 Seeds Or $90 For 10

  5. Strawberry Diesel(huge Yielding Pheno/this Is The Best Yielding & Taste Like Strawberry Cough Drops More Then # 6 Below With Diesel Taste)  X  Sour Larry Og Kush Male..8-9 Weeks Flower Time=$50 For 5 Seeds Or $90 For 10

  6. Strawberry Diesel(super Frosty Pheno/yields Less Then # 5 Above But More Potent) X Sour Larry Og Kush Male..super Potent,tastes Like Strong Diesel With A Faint Strawberry Cough Drop Taste..every Hit Goes Straight To The Head! 8-9 Weeks Flower Time.=$50 For 5 Or $90 For 10 

  7. Sour Diesel Ibl(huge Yielder) X Sour Larry Og Kush Male..10 Weeks Flower Time..$50 For 5 Seeds Or $90 For 10

  8. ( Headband Diesel X C-99 ) X Sour Larry Og Kush Male..9-10 Weeks Flower Time..pineapple/diesel Meets Diesel Kush! $40 For 5 Seeds Or $70 For 10

  9. Rosetta Stone X Sour Larry Og Male..8-9 Weeks Flower Time=$40 For 5 Seeds Or $70  For 10

  10. ( Ak-47 X Double Sour Diesel ) X Sour Larry Og Kush Male..10 Weeks Flower Time=$60 For 10 Seeds

  11. Herijuana Indica Pheno X Sour Larry Og Kush Male..8-9 Weeks Flower Time=$60 For 10 Seeds

  12. Herijuana Sativa/indica Pheno X Sour Larry Og Kush Male..9-10 Weeks Flower Time=$60 For 10 Seeds

  13. Sour Larry Og Kush Bx1..9 Weeks Flower Time=$50 For 5 Seeds Or $90 For 10

  14.( Og Kush X Sour Diesel Ibl(good Yielder ) X Sour Larry Og Kush..9-10 Weeks Flower Time=$50 For 5 Or $90 For 10

  15. ( Og Kush/sour Diesel Ibl/pre98 Bubba Kush ) X Sour Larry Og Kush Male..8-9 Weeks Flower Time..=$50 For 5 Seeds Or $90 For 10

  16. Sour Bananna Og Kush X Sour Larry Og Kush Male..9 Weeks Flower Time..=$50 For 5 Seeds Or $90 For 10

   17. Mota's Oguana Kush( Og Kush X Herijuana ) X Sour Larry Og Kush Male..9-10 Weeks Flower Time=$60 For 10 Seeds

  18. "the Funk" Local Limer Clone X Sour Larry Og Kush Male..8 Weeks Flower Time..$40 For 5 Seeds Or $70 For 10

  19. Local B.c "white" G13 X Sour Larry Og Kush Male.. 8-9 Weeks Flower Time..$40 For 5 Seeds Or $70 For 10 

  20. Double Sour Diesel= (nycd X Sour Diesel) X Sour Larry Og Kush Male=$50 For 5 Seeds Or $90 For 10

  21.afghani/widow X Sour Larry Og Kush Male=$60 For 10


----------



## Mutt

WOW! 9-10 bucks a seed eh....:holysheep:


----------



## DLtoker

I have not yet tested the seeds from this breeder; it will be summer once I get to test these.  Do read the whole thread before ordering and I will not be responsible for the seeds you get.  They look great, not for breeding, but straight smoke.  GL pal.


----------



## umbra

Mutt said:
			
		

> WOW! 9-10 bucks a seed eh....:holysheep:


This only applies to the new strains. There is a post earlier with prices on his other strains that are priced about half that with a buy 2 get one free. That policy does not apply to the new strains. If these are valid genetics, then they are quite a bargain.


----------



## Disco94

Gotta love Diesel!


----------

